# Are you ready for the next big thing in bodybuilding supplementation?



## Arnold (Feb 10, 2017)

*Are you ready for the next big thing in bodybuilding supplementation?*

https://youtu.be/BJoTPgGVqaY

*Check it out* --> https://www.musclegelz.com/


----------



## solidassears (Feb 11, 2017)

I can't see any info on dosing; how often is this applied; where and how much?


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 12, 2017)

Bahahaha!


Sent from my jewPhone using TrannyTalk Pro


----------

